# Plow for a half ton



## geist262 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey guys, I really want a V Plow for my half ton GM pickup. The truck is a 2011 chevy reg cab with a 5.3L long bed plow prepped. The truck has a 2.5 inch leveling kit. I have a 1/4 long, gravel driveway that gets drifting from time to time. The driveway is gravel BTW. I used to have a Tacoma with a meyer drive pro on it. I ended up getting rid of it and been plowing with an ATV. Last year was brutal with the temps, so I wanted to get another plow. So at the moment, I am considering either a western midweight, fisher SD or the Meyer super v-ld v plow. Anybody running these plows?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

If you want to go v plow, go Meyer VLD or Snowdogg VMD. They're both marketed towards "half-ton plow prepped trucks", which don't really exist, and are still heavy (around 700 lbs). I wouldn't run one for everyday commercial use on a half-ton truck, but if you're just doing your own driveway and the plow isn't always on when you don't need it, I think you'll be just fine.


----------



## geist262 (Jan 8, 2010)

I was heavily considering the meyer because their plow selector recommended it for my vehicle. Also, it's probably about 100lbs less than the snowdogg. The meyer is 582 without mount. The dogg is 700lbs without the
mount. My dealer seems to think my truck would handle the dogg fine. Sometimes I do drive to work and back with the plow on, so that's a consideration too. I usually leave it in if weather is coming. If not, I take it back off. I work early mornings, but my commute is only 10 miles one way. Last year I had to call my boss up and tell him I can't make it to work. He ended up picking me up and said to get a v plow. LOL


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

If it's 100 lbs lighter that is something to factor in. Another thing that may make a big difference to you is that the Meyer is a "flat-top" v, while the Dogg is a flared wing v. That may make a big difference if you're in an area that gets a lot of drifting. That being said, I think your truck could handle either of them "part-time".


----------



## geist262 (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

make a gravel guard for the edge, will make it much easier


----------



## geist262 (Jan 8, 2010)

leolkfrm;1823913 said:


> make a gravel guard for the edge, will make it much easier


yeah, I had one on my last plow, but it ended up cracking. I head the ends need to be reconnected or that happens. I'm still debating straight vs V blades too. LOL


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I'd go with the 7.5' Snow Dogg VMD if it was me. You can always get Timbrens for the front suspension witch would help to.


----------



## geist262 (Jan 8, 2010)

mercer_me;1824151 said:


> I'd go with the 7.5' Snow Dogg VMD if it was me. You can always get Timbrens for the front suspension witch would help to.


I wouldn't drive around with it all that much and I do have heavy duty springs with the plow prep pkg. also, it's a z71 if that means anything. It rides like ****, so the springs must be stiff. LOL.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Z71, Get the saws and torches ready to "trim" the front bumper.

Snodawg doesn't recommend the VMD for your truck.


----------



## geist262 (Jan 8, 2010)

basher;1824251 said:


> Z71, Get the saws and torches ready to "trim" the front bumper.
> 
> Snodawg doesn't recommend the VMD for your truck.


That's why I wasn't considering it to be honest, I was looking at Meyer that has the super VLD. I did see a half ton carrying a 7.5 fisher V plow. That plow is over 800lbs I believe. That's just crazy. I wonder what mods that guy did. I wonder if he crushed the wheel bearings yet.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

geist262;1824262 said:


> I did see a half ton carrying a 7.5 fisher V plow. That plow is over 800lbs I believe. That's just crazy. I wonder what mods that guy did. I wonder if he crushed the wheel bearings yet.


Give him 3 years and he'll be talking about what junk the truck is, front end falling apart, can't keep front brakes, rotors warped, side walls on the tires breaking down, etc.

I have a buddy runs a auto service centers that has a word for trucks like that, he calls them "money"


----------



## geist262 (Jan 8, 2010)

You are probably right on that account.


----------

